# 12 Wing Air Reserve



## Trucan (22 Dec 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if anyone knew if 12 Wing Air Reserve Shearwater was currently recruiting for any trades?

I have had difficulty reaching the unit recruiting officer and was hoping someone on the inside might have an idea, so I can at least start working on my application form over the holiday weekend.

Any help is much appreciated!


----------

